# Positive Television Commercials



## loridee (Feb 1, 2005)

Has anyone seen that commercial by Dove soap (the Dove self-esteem campaign) with these young girls and the negative thoughts they have about their self-image? One girl thinks she's fat, another believes she's ugly, one wishes she had blonde hair.

Anyway, the commercial ends by stating that a person will be beautiful if you treat them like they're beautiful and appreciate them for their other good qualities. 

There aren't too many commercials like these, and I was wondering if anyone has seen something similar?


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I haven't seen that either. It sounds like a good one though. I like the public service announcement that Jay Lo speaks in. She says self esteem is an inside job so learn how to control your nag. I love that alot!! :banana


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

LoriDee said:


> Has anyone seen that commercial by Dove soap (the Dove self-esteem campaign) with these young girls and the negative thoughts they have about their self-image? One girl thinks she's fat, another believes she's ugly, one wishes she had blonde hair.
> 
> Anyway, the commercial ends by stating that a person will be beautiful if you treat them like they're beautiful and appreciate them for their other good qualities.
> 
> There aren't too many commercials like these, and I was wondering if anyone has seen something similar?


Wow, I think i'm gonna have to start buying Dove soap now. :b


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I love the Dove deodorant, too! ...and my daughter, Lauren, (I say her name all the time because I am so proud of her--for just *being*) says the Dove shampoos and conditioners are excellent as well!

Leilanistar


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

wow that exists???????????


----------



## loridee (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.dove.ca/doveselfesteemfund/tv_ad

Check out the link. I thought it was nice to see something positive on tv addressing a self-esteem issue that young girls may struggle with.


----------

